# Man claims 140-year-old photo proves Nicolas Cage is a vampire



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

> An online entrepreneur is selling a photo from 1870 on eBay which he says proves Nicolas Cage is a vampire.
> 
> Jack Mord is asking for $1million for a photo of a man, believed to have lived in Tennessee around the time of the American Civil War, who has a resemblance to the Hollywood star.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that guy seriously insane?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 20, 2011)

More like he is a reincarnation of that man in the photo.

Seriously this just one of those prank jokes.


----------



## Magus (Sep 20, 2011)

my next ava, sweet.


----------



## Fran (Sep 20, 2011)

I can vouch for the man. Having been bitten by Nicolas Cage myself I know for certain that he is not, as he claims to be, a human. He is infact, Count Cage, and has bathed in the blood of many virgins.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 20, 2011)

He's the doctor He  can regenerate!!!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWBDks-pdyE[/YOUTUBE]


mutha ucka's evil!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 20, 2011)

This guy is an idiot, Nicolas Cage is not a vampire.

He's an alchemist who figured out how to make the philosophers stone.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1GadTfGFvU[/YOUTUBE]

You wonder why they attempted to kill him. At least we know his weakness.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazing what you can do in PS these days.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> He's the doctor He  can regenerate!!!



Ha ha, just what I was thinking, and he travels through time too of course

they'll have to set up a website like they had in series 1... If you spot the doctor Nicholas Cage somewhere in history contact this website LOL


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 20, 2011)

shopped             .


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 20, 2011)

No wonder he's such a horrible actor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Well he did pull a convincing Vampire in the movies. 

But how does his theory figure in young Nicolas Coppola?


----------



## zuul (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG ! I bet he sparkles.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a genuine picture.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Amazing what you can do in PS these days.



so, nothing at all?

doesn't even look like him


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm A VAMPIRE!!

she was there to give to you a boner.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 20, 2011)

It's not about NC being a Vampire, the guy just need money.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Amazing what you can do in PS these days.



I don't think it's been shopped, Cage just happens to look like the guy...a lot..


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 20, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> No wonder he's such a horrible actor



No, that's without a doubt the real question here.. With the all the years he's been alive it's a mystery how his acting is still at that level.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

Also they don't even look very much alike in my opinion.


----------



## Oturan (Sep 20, 2011)

maybe it's his great great grandfather...


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if he sparkles? :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

This looks legit.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 20, 2011)

ITT: People who never saw the Keanu Reeves is immortal pictures.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXIoBnu2MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

Keanu Reeves has already been confirmed for not being normal.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2011)

Shop or aliens.


----------



## No.1Moose (Sep 20, 2011)

Shit, I knew it! Is it too late to bid?


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 20, 2011)

He's not a vampire.

He's Dark Lord Voldemort.

Either way we're all gonna die.


----------



## Circe (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone who buys that shit deserves to have his estate ripped out from under him and thrown into a ditch forever.

And wasn't there some similar claim about the Matrix guy?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 20, 2011)

How else do you think Niclolas kage stole the declaration of independence.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, now we know what the Doctor's 13th and final rejuvenation looks like.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Sep 20, 2011)

Now Cage will kill him and anyone who buys that picture


----------



## lucky (Sep 20, 2011)

omgggg.  shit!  my credit card's limit only reaches $2000.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

It would be funnier if it were Cage himself selling the photo


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 20, 2011)

He should buy it and re-sell it for more by silent auction.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha lol vampires and shit


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Sep 20, 2011)

They're not the same; the ears are nothing alike.

However, Conan O'Brien clearly fought in the American Civil War.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahh so clearly he must be locked in ancient combat with Keanu Reeves

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEubt6HpGhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 20, 2011)

1 vampire are not real.
2 man must be dreaming .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 20, 2011)

A real vampire would know better than to be in the public eye.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 20, 2011)

Nico.....for Nicoli..........for Nicolotis........of course .......he is a vampire...that explains why Nicholas Cage was named as Julius Caesar


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXIoBnu2MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

Given how many humans have come and gone in history, it would really be surprising if there were none that looked alike. There's only so much healthy facial variation you can do.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 20, 2011)

horribly done photoshop, the head shot make him look deformed


----------



## Herekic (Sep 20, 2011)

Even if this wasn't an obvious joke, how does one explain the fact that you can actually SEE nick aging in his movies?

watch all his movies in order, you can clearly see him aging.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 20, 2011)

Shooped.

i can tell.


----------



## xpeed (Sep 20, 2011)

I LQTM


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course, and when the prophecy is fulfilled, him and Harrison Ford will have a clash of immortals.


----------



## KnockxKnock (Sep 20, 2011)

FAKE

He doesn't sparkle in his movies.


----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 20, 2011)

What if he really is a vampire 
I mean the whole vampire myth might have appeared out of something real..


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 20, 2011)

Um no he is not a vampire. He is Merlin's apprentice who job is to find the Prime Merlinian to defeat Morgana.


----------



## TSC (Sep 20, 2011)

Paris Hilton is a Nazi:


----------



## Redshadow49 (Sep 21, 2011)

TSC said:


> Paris Hilton is a Nazi:


Thats hot...and creepy

since when do vampires control their age...They stay at the age they were bitten but they can't revert.  

Also, no one has changed his wikipedia info to include vampire (just a note)


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

Nic Cage's response-


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## wibisana (Sep 21, 2011)

lol fake, we know Vampire can stand in daylight
or maybe the code has been "recode" ?


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 21, 2011)

Nicolas cage is madara confirmed


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Nicolas cage is madara confirmed



How is he confirmed as Madara?


----------



## Psycho (Sep 21, 2011)

well, at least we know who's gonna get cast as edward if robert pattinson refuses


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 21, 2011)

I saw Nicholas Cage feeding on a fair young maiden just last night.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Lct6x-XqWrw[/YOUTUBE]

Old news much?

Nic Cage admitted he was a vampire years ago.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Sep 21, 2011)

Proof of reincarnation.


----------



## AfterGlow (Sep 21, 2011)

Makes sense, how the hell can he keep getting work unless some vampyric mind control is involved?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> This guy is an idiot, Nicolas Cage is not a vampire.
> 
> He's an alchemist who figured out how to make the philosophers stone.



An alchemist that ignored the principles of equivalent exchange.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 21, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> shopped             .



/          10char


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

What the hell.. how did I miss this? inb4 all white people look alike!


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 21, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Amazing what you can do in PS these days.



This, the photo is obviously photo shopped, and you can tell the pics used don't even go well well together, his left ear has some ridiculous angle.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 21, 2011)

They don't look alike! Just shave the mustasch and the likeness is gone


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> How is he confirmed as Madara?




they are both 140 years old. Madara's character is based on a real ninja it seems. nicolas cage only aged from ripping his hair out.




lathia said:


> What the hell.. how did I miss this? inb4 all white people look alike!



all fat chicks look alike


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 24, 2011)

Nah, he was just with the Doctor, time travelling and all...


----------

